
Long-Term Future Fund: August 2019 Grant Recommendations - bureado
https://forum.effectivealtruism.org/posts/an9GrNXrdMwBJpHeC/long-term-future-fund-august-2019-grant-recommendations-1
======
bureado
While long and at times disjointed, I found this a refreshingly transparent
report on something that feels half counterintuitive (scattered grants in the
context of effective altruism) but that I can relate to as I research open
source sustainability challenges.

